# How safe is F10 - Cockatiel jut got a spraying :(



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi guys,

I feel really really stupid because I've just got my F10 spray bottle mixed up with my water bottle and have given my cockatiel a slight misting with it, theres the tiniest amount of F10 which has been diluted in a large spray bottle and I'm really worried now

I know F10 is supposed to be safe (especially for birds) but I'm worried as obviously It shouldnt get on a animal


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Is it the Veterinary disinfectant? What ratio was it at? F10 in the correct form and ratio is actually good for nebulizing, cleaning wounds etc especially wit birds.


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

it's at the lowest ratio dilution as I use it for general disinfecting, and yes it was the vetinary disinfectant

thanks


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Ahh that'll be fine then, he'll just have shiny feathers for a few days lol.


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

lol ok mate cheer, you've put my mind at eas....and he seems fine lol

btw I'm jealous of your bird collection, I've always wanted a bird of prey but havent got the means to provide for one


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I did the same thing when misting my chondro, and she ended up with a black face until her next shed. I took her to see my herp vet who in his 50 something years of excperience had never heard of anything like that happening (the discolouring) when directly sprayed with F10. Siren looked like a pirate for 3 weeks... an angry one.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Breadrun said:


> lol ok mate cheer, you've put my mind at eas....and he seems fine lol
> 
> btw I'm jealous of your bird collection, I've always wanted a bird of prey but havent got the means to provide for one


Hehe ta I am just a bit spoiled. :flrt:



Montage_Morphs said:


> I did the same thing when misting my chondro, and she ended up with a black face until her next shed. I took her to see my herp vet who in his 50 something years of excperience had never heard of anything like that happening (the discolouring) when directly sprayed with F10. Siren looked like a pirate for 3 weeks... an angry one.
> 
> image


LOL bless, looks like she's been sitting in front of the fire for too long. :lol2:


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Whilst im sure the cockatiel will be fine, i am incredibly wary of putting anything on the feathers. The birds preen the feathers afterall so you dont want them injesting anything potentially harmful. I only ever use pure water to bath mine with and i would advise to just use water unless an avian vet advises you otherwise 

Birds are so incredibly fragile, and they dont show they are sick until its too late usually so its best not to mess with them too much.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

F10 is safe for ingestion.  The F10 will effectively 'disperse' by the time it gets to the gut, as well.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

This is by no means a criticism as it was a total accident - but it just shows the importance of labelling the bottles/containers.

I only ever spray my birds with water.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> F10 is safe for ingestion.  The F10 will effectively 'disperse' by the time it gets to the gut, as well.


Im sure, but IMO it is not worth the risk. You never know how they will react to things like this, and i cant see that it serves any purpose to intentionally spray a bird with this (I know its not the case here).


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Could happen to anyone, don't beat yourself up!

Im sure if it was bleach or something the OP would have had it labeled!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I done a similar thing myself. When i had long hair i used to spray it with water to style it. 1 day i got the spray bottles mixed up and i ended up spraying greenfly killer in my hair lol. My hair smelt like a chemical rose for ages.

Its easily done hun.


----------

